# Beaksley and Uchiwa up-dates!



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Hello fellow members~ 

Beaksley and Uchiwa are adapting quite well to the hectic life and hours at the Slape houeshold! Some of you have inquired thru PM's and it is appreciated. 

Every morning when I come home from my school bus route, I set aside flight exercise time for them while I am servicing their individual quarters. Uchiwa has her time in the bathroom(yes it is safe and secure) while he has the run of the living room. 

The first few days they were together, he would try and kiss her and she just is not ready for his affections.I would have to phyically remove her from him, so they will remain neighbors for now and separated on free time for now. 

I choose the batroom because the first few weeks it was a game trying to catch Uchiwa, but she has calmed down quite a bit, so she may be upgraded to the spare bedroom real soon! She now will allow me to pick her up, and will hop on my hand if offered, so we have come a long way. She will roost on a pile of stacked towels and will fly a couple of circles and land on top of the shower rod. Fantails lack the flying skills that other pigeons have, but she is beautiful and intersting to watch, and enjoys her flight time. She is not as short winded as she was in earlier days. Uchiwa, such a low coo sound she makes, so lady like around me and her dark eyes, so trusting. 

Now Beaksley, well, he is another chapter in himself! When I am cleaning his precious space, he will dive inside the open door and peck at my hand feverishly and thinks he is accomplishing something here. So, we play our little battle game, and he seems to get a good work out from it as well. He will roost on top of the spare bedroom door (it is propped )and fly to the top of the south curtain rod, and then back into his quarters. He seems to like to be in the same room the rest of us are in. He used to fly into the spare room, but now he rarley goes in there. 

On Friday and Saturday nights, we have 4 grankids on everyother weekend, and every weeknight and weekend, two of them, Coolpigeon and Hawkmaster , as they just live next door.It is not unusual for us to be up til 2-3am watching movies, playing a game, or working on the computer. Both pigeons seem to enjoy watching our activites. We tried covering them up, but that is just not acceptable to either one, so be it!

They enjoy their almost daily outdoor time on the back porch, getiing direct sunlight and just seeing the sights around...the sky, trees, the birds, squirrels, kids on the trampoline, stuff like that! We are leaning towards building a PCV aviary that member Luis O and his grandfather built, so they can have some nice outdoor space that is safe and secure. It hurts that I can't let them free fly outdoors as Tooter used to enjoy, but I can not nor will not risk loosing another pigeon again. 

The next few days, will be quiet for my pigeons. Coolpigeon and his family are taking off Tuesday the 21st for Disneyworld, Florida for almost a week and the other 2 grandkids won't be over, so it will be confusing for Beaksley and Uchiwa. Bev and I will probably turn the TV to Looney Tunes, Tom and Jerry , and Sponge Bob, to help with our withdrawals. Hey, Sponge Bob is actually a pretty cool and funny...guy,...umm...sponge.

On Tuesday, a few hours after some of the family takes off for Florida, our Marine Daughter Melissa, flies in from Iraq. It will be the first time she sees Beaksley and Uchiwa. 

And soon after, I can take the Christmas decorations down. Hey, we have had a very mild winter, but lots of snow in the forcast for Monday/Tuesday. A somewhat nice touch...natural ambience I would say?*


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Victor,

What a wonderful update! I'm so glad all is going well in the Slape household with both the feathered and skin covered beings  

A very special thanks to your daughter who is serving our country .. may she remain safe and always be honored by those of us at home.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Thanks Victor!*

for the updates!  

I had been in General Discussions and saw that Victor was "on" so I PMed him asking about Uchiwa and Beaksley! When I went back to the general listings, I saw his thread!  

THEN, I had to go back and tell him to disregard my first message! YES, folks, just in case you don't believe in telepathy, I DO !!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

TAWhatley said:


> Victor,
> 
> A very special thanks to your daughter who is serving our country .. may she remain safe and always be honored by those of us at home.
> 
> Terry


Ditto on that one.
My prayers are with your daughter.

Thank you for the wonderful update on the two special birds. They sound to be so happy in their new home.

Reti


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Good to hear some updates on the Slape Household...I haven't been on as often recently and it's good to get a dose of PigeonTalk family news.
Good to hear that your new ones seem to have settled in quite nicely.

PS. Shi, I think you have been sending out the big telepathic 'Everybody get me updated' message, you did it with my thread aswell...lol
Regards
Alaska


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Victor, thanks for the news from the Slape household. You are very lucky to see so much of your grandchildren!

Seems like both of your new birds are settling in very nicely. You make Uchiwa sound so intriguing. I'll have to spend more time at the fantails at the next show I go to. Another breed on my wish list. 

Please tell your daughter, Melissa, how much we appreciate the job being done by the Marines and other military members!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*will be a busy week!*

Thanks for the sincere replies, I will show my daughter Melissa your replies, rather than tell her. 

We will be busy "catching up" the first few days she gets back into town.Hopefully she will be home for quite a while. She is in the Marine Reserves, so their rotation won't be up for a while. Even with the boys gone, there will be extra animals to take care of while they are gone. Lucky for me they just live next door, so while the boys are chasing after Mickey and associates, it will give us time to adjust to her homecoming and a chance for the pigeons to get introduced to her!

I will try and pop in whenever I get a chance.

Roscoe's new living quarters is all set up, so we are just waiting for a good flight with minimal layovers before Treesa sends him to us.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Victor, 

I'm pleased to hear that Uchiwa and Beaksley are continuing to settle in nicely at your house. Once Rosco arrives, it's going to be bedlam there as tensions run high between the 3 and as they figure out who's want's who 

Otherwise, it's gonna be pretty quiet around the homestead with all the grand kids gone away, but maybe this will give you some more personal time with the birds too. Time for you and Bev to relax a little and probably have a much quieter household. Sometimes that is wonderful too

Is your daughter done in Iraq then? I've heard that some of the troops are being sent home now and that they are trying to reduce the presence of the forces in an attempt to slowly get Iraq on it's own feet. In any case, this will be a wonderful home coming for her, Bev and you. Glad she remained safe there, it's a scary place to be.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Victor,

Thanks for the update! It sounds like Beaksley and Uchiwa are happy and settled in their new home. Great to hear that your daughter is coming home too (Well done Melissa!). I wish your family the best homecoming celebrations.

Lindi


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh Victor, I am so happy Melissa will be coming home Tuesday. I looked forward to Beaksley's and Uchiwa's arrival but Melissa's more so (even if I initially thought she was a boy ).

Melissa probably feels like she knows Beaksley and Uchiwa because I'm sure you and Bev have talked about them to her. 

Thanks for the update and yall enjoy the homecoming!

Maggie


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Victor and Bev,

Ditto to everything everyone just said. Tell Mellisa hello from everyone here at P.T..

Feather


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Victor,

Thanks for your very thougthful and indepth update on your new adoptess and all of the many activities of the Slape family members. T'was well put by TAW,
"may she remain safe and _always be honored by those of us at home_". It is a difficult assignment over there and takes a special type of person to rise to the occasion. 

As for poor Beaksley, I fear he really is a Georgy Porgy. When he tries to beak the girls, from their point of view, it must feel like a 'hook' raking through their mouths. 'Course this all just makes him more frantic w/the girls, poor baby. When we talked on the phone, you used the term "special needs pigeon", and I said, something like, well, not really. But in the romance department, I think that would describe his situation  . Maybe as he gets older, he'll calm down so that won't add to his woes.

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Wonderful update on your "kids," all of them, especially your daughter. I'm sure you are looking forward to her homecoming.

As for Rosco.......he is going to give Beaksley a run for his money, just you wait....


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> Wonderful update on your "kids," all of them, especially your daughter. I'm sure you are looking forward to her homecoming.
> 
> As for Rosco.......he is going to give Beaksley a run for his money, just you wait....


Awww, Treesa, have a heart.....

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

feralpigeon said:


> Awww, Treesa, have a heart.....
> fp


Sorry....that wasn't a threat, just a warning, as Rosco is very aggressive lately, with human and pigeons. He is BEAST in a small pigeon suit. I need to get a special glove for my hand, as it is qetting pecked alot. LOL


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Its great to hear that everything is going well victor with your new pigeons amd your daghter comming home im shur she will be very intrested in the new pigeons along with a story lol.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> Sorry....that wasn't a threat, just a warning, as Rosco is very aggressive lately, with human and pigeons. He is BEAST in a small pigeon suit. I need to get a special glove for my hand, as it is qetting pecked alot. LOL



LOL, Treesa, two mommies worried about their babies  . Sounds like Victor might have to worry about losing Bev to Roscoe's attentions  !!

I should have worded that better, like...take pity on Beaksley's billing impairment-he has such a hard time impressing the gal's w/the first 'kiss', poor guy.

fp


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Well I'm certainly glad to hear that the birds are doing well adjusting to their new home. I think it's good that you are being cautious with them. I always fear that a hawk will carry one of my feral friends away.


----------

